# Train Destination Display - Massoth 8161102



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I just came across a new product by Massoth to be available later this year.

A fully prorammable train destination display which seems to be specifically made for the Allegra but can of course be used elsewhere.












For cars, station platforms, stations, advertising banners
One or two lines of text
Pre-programmed pictograms
analog or digital clock
Intended for digital systems but will also work in analog


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that is quite something--thanks Knut.

That opens up quite a few possibilities...


----------

